# yellow mood - electric guitar piece + video



## childed

my new one-man-band piece is ready.
here is also included an interesting video that is mounted by my friend.
I need your criticism as usual.
my video producer will be happy if you find a few words for him.


----------



## Captainnumber36

It has a nice melody, but it's not exactly to my taste. Good work though, video was a bit generic I felt.


----------



## childed

Captainnumber36 said:


> It has a nice melody, but it's not exactly to my taste. Good work though, video was a bit generic I felt.


thanks Captain!
this piece is oriented to the guitar, and so it's too simple for a pianist I suppose ))
you asked in past about downloading my tracks. 
I chose this platform for it. 
here is quite convenient social marketing and analytics however I want to gather more opinions. 
what do you think?
Serg.

https://www.toneden.io/childed/post/birch-sap


----------



## Captainnumber36

childed said:


> thanks Captain!
> this piece is oriented to the guitar, and so it's too simple for a pianist I suppose ))
> you asked in past about downloading my tracks.
> I chose this platform for it.
> here is quite convenient social marketing and analytics however I want to gather more opinions.
> what do you think?
> Serg.
> 
> https://www.toneden.io/childed/post/birch-sap


I'll listen again here in a bit, finishing up Strange Days by The Doors at the moment.

I didn't like that I would have to subscribe to download from that page you posted.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I do dig the piece, it's got a cool vibe!

It could be cool to try some acoustic guitar tracks too, maybe even a 12 string??


----------



## childed

Captainnumber36 said:


> I do dig the piece, it's got a cool vibe!
> 
> It could be cool to try some acoustic guitar tracks too, maybe even a 12 string??


I often try to insert an acoustic guitar into the final mix, but as a rule it is lost in the environment of electric guitars. several acoustic guitars sound together well. unfortunately now I do not have 12 string guitar, otherwise I would have used it. if you install nylon and iron strings on it at the same time, you will get an interesting flanging sound.

I'm a fan of The Doors. beautiful lyrics and good classical arrangement. in my youth I was very passionate about this group. thank you for reminding me, I listened to five albums with great pleasure.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Pleasant listen, really dig the instrumentation.


----------



## childed

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Pleasant listen, really dig the instrumentation.


thanks for it.
I really work a lot on how to combine classical harmony and the instrumentation of a rock set.


----------

